# sudden death?



## ainwen (Feb 13, 2010)

Well, my ich problem seems to be resolved and my plecostomus is on the mend, but I've had another problem for a while that I really can't figure out. I'll check my fish and they're all fine. Twenty minutes later I can go look in the tank and somebody's died. Anyone else have this happen? I had the water checked a little while ago and it was fine, and there doesn't seem to be a pattern. It's happened to more than one species of fish during different times of the day, and all of them have appeared healthy just a short time before they die. Any ideas?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Well you don't say what is in the tank. It could a serial killer offing other fish one by one. 

But many diseases have few visible symptoms. I had angels dying one by one with only a half-day of swimming funny as the only symptom before death. 

And nitrite is a "silent killer", with many fish showing no distress until death. 

All I can suggest is lots of water changes (good for all kinds on things). Making sure that the ich is gone (it might come back if you didn't treat long enough), and sitting in front of the tank for long enough to see an attack or a symptom happen before the next fish dies..


----------



## ainwen (Feb 13, 2010)

Okay. We did have two goldfish in there who were responsible for mass killings, but we took them out a while ago. The only things in the tank now are three little guppies, a dwarf gourami, a lonely panda cory, two kuhli loaches, and an old plecostomus.


----------

